# laser designators/lights



## rroope (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello, anyone know of the good, the bad, the ugly on stalk tech....and how do they compare with laser genetics?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of the green lasers like LG. I really like the adjustable focus red lasers. They only cost about $60 compared to hundreds for the others. ( I really like that feature)


----------



## rroope (Jan 2, 2014)

didn't know that they made such a thing...who makes a red laser?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

They're Chinese. Search "200 mW focusable red laser" . Reds will make kill shots up to 300 yds (depending on your optics) I have some green ones, too. My longest nite kill was 371 yds w/ green. Green lasers make animals tend to shy away from the beam so I switched to red. It was a good move IMHO. 227 yds is longest nite kill w/ a red laser so far.


----------

